# 2013 Mac Pro (6,1) Ideal Configuration (Cores + Graphics)?



## Nate Johnson (Dec 24, 2019)

Based on my needs/desires, upgrading from my 2013 13" rMBP to the 2013 Mac Pro sounds like a reasonable way to go. I'm staying with Apple, and i want to stick to spending around $2000.

There's lots of conflicting info out there. I'm having a hard time navigating to the best answer for my needs. Which are:

- 100% in-the-box work. I don't even record audio directly in a session anymore. 
- Logic Pro X. 
- Healthy mix of VI's (Kontakt, Spitfire, EXS, Alchemy, Reaktor)
- Lots of _imported_ audio tracks being manipulated (automation, resampling, layering, etc). 
- Fairly detailed (lots of inserts/busses) mix sessions. Mostly stock LPX plugins, mind you.

*8 or 12 cores?*

If I understand core use correctly (although I'm _sure_ I don't), more cores = better VI performance; less cores = better live/mixing performance. Based on that and my situation, so 8 cores I guess makes sense? But the mixing thing seemingly happening more in single core land confuses me. AND my uneducated instinct is '...well, 12 is _more_ than 8!" haha. Especially since the price difference on ebay is basically nil. 

*D300, 500 or 700 graphics?*

On one hand, audio work doesn't demand anything in particular from a graphics card. On the other hand, GUI's keep increasing demand for higher graphics card performance. To me it sounds like better graphics cards=less stress on CPU=less noise/fans/etc. Please correct me if I'm wrong. It does seem like the D700 goes for a noticeable amount of more $$. 

I'm open to any other words of wisdom. Well, almost. I'm not going PC/Hackintosh. So shush!  Oh, and the i7 mac mini is out. Thermal stuff and ram limits.


----------



## holywilly (Dec 24, 2019)

Here is my Mac Pro 6,1 spec:
12 cores 2.7Ghz
128 GB ram
2TB OWC first gen SSD (big one)
D300 graphic card.

I first purchased the base model (quad) and upgraded to the max through out the years.
I run VEP 7 and Cubase on the same machine, I can tell that the there’s a quantum leap of improvement from quad to 12 cores, my template runs buttery smooth, especially the multi mic libraries.

I was deciding whether buying the new Mac Pro or upgrade my trash can Mac, and I went for the 12 cores, and that I’m very happy with the upgrade!

Lastly, Mac Pro 6,1 is one of the Unique Apple product designed.


----------



## Nate Johnson (Dec 24, 2019)

holywilly said:


> Here is my Mac Pro 6,1 spec:
> 12 cores 2.7Ghz
> 128 GB ram
> 2TB OWC first gen SSD (big one)
> ...



Cool, so it sounds like I’m overthinking it then? More cores the better? And is your machine dead silent, or do the fans run sometimes?


----------



## holywilly (Dec 25, 2019)

Mac Pro 6,1 is a very quiet machine, I can barely hear the fans. It’s not dead silence, it’s quiet enough to forget it’s sitting on the desk right next to you.

I have VSL Synchron Strings, Spitfire BBC SO, JXL Brass and various kontakt and play instruments in my template (total of 75GB of ram in usage), more cores help to distribute cores evenly. And the real time midi recording and playback are smooth comparing to my old quad core.


----------



## RRBE Sound (Dec 25, 2019)

Hello! - And Merry Christmas! 

So I am also on the verge of upgrading my 2013 Mac Pro. I have the base model quad-core. and 16 GB RAM.. which up until now have been great! However, I am starting to notice the missing workforce. 

Therefore, I am upgrading to the 12 core, as well as some more RAM!  

The GPU depends very much on your usage! - Heavy grapic use or not..


----------



## OleJoergensen (Dec 25, 2019)

Merry Christmas .

Im also considering upgrading my Mac pro 2013 quad to the 10 core. I’ve already installed 64 GB Ram.
Im thinking about buying the 10 core cpu at OWC. The 10 core (3.0/3.6)has a higher base cpu speed compared to the 12 core (2.7/3.5). I believe that is better for Live performance.
https://eshop.macsales.com/item/OWC/DIDMP13X2690/

Can I use OWC even if I live in Denmark?
Also the price is 430 USD (without taxes). If I buy the cpu in Denmark is cost app. 2700-3700 USD!
How come this great price difference?


----------



## Technostica (Dec 25, 2019)

They sell on Ebay in the EU for under $200.
Not sure about shipping to your country.


----------



## Sovereign (Dec 25, 2019)

I upgraded both my Mac Pro 2013 machines by buying the CPUs off of Ebay (one machine 8 cores, the other 12). I would not purchase brand-new Xeon CPUs. You can get these for a couple of hundred bucks each. It's a worthwhile upgrade for sure. I also would not buy OWC brand memory. You can get those sticks from other brands cheaper also.


----------



## Eloy (Dec 25, 2019)

I just installed this 4TB SSD inside my 12 core (and upgraded from original 6 core) 2013 Mac Pro (High Sierra)- it is good to have extra space without attaching external hard drives.






OWC (*) 4.0TB Aura SSD for Mac Pro: Internal... at MacSales.com


SSDA13MP4.0K (*) 4.0TB OWC Aura SSD for Mac Pro: Internal Solid-State Drive Upgrade and Envoy Pro Storage Solution. Upgrade your 2013 Mac Pro's internal SSD and repurpose the original drive as a portable USB 3.0 drive. *Used, OWC Tested*




eshop.macsales.com


----------



## OleJoergensen (Dec 25, 2019)

Do you use the ekstra space for sample streaming?


----------



## Eloy (Dec 25, 2019)

OleJoergensen said:


> Do you use the ekstra space for sample streaming?


Yes!


----------



## Sovereign (Dec 25, 2019)

A general tip for those looking for a cheap memory upgrade. One of my Macs uses 4x V7 (which is the brand) 16GB DDR3-1866 CL13 (part number: V71490016GBR), for a total of 64 GB. So I can vouch that these work fine. These are about 75-90 bucks a piece in Europe.


----------



## babylonwaves (Dec 26, 2019)

holywilly said:


> I was deciding whether buying the new Mac Pro or upgrade my trash can Mac, and I went for the 12 cores, and that I’m very happy with the upgrade!


Same here 12 core w/ 128gb of ram. Works great with logic.


----------



## Nate Johnson (Dec 27, 2019)

So it sounds like GPU selection is irrelevant to you guys as far as DAW/Third party VI's performance is concerned, yeah? I only harp on this because it looks like I could save a couple hundred bucks if I focus on base model GPU (d300). Of course, if theres nominal performance gains to the system overall, it'd be worth it to spend an extra couple hundred bucks now!


----------



## IFM (Dec 27, 2019)

I recently upgraded to a 6,1 12 Core 64gb ram 1tb SSD and the base video cards. It really isn't that important. I keep it in a machine room (aka closet off the studio with ventilation) and have three monitors on it...one 32"4k flanked by 2 23" 1080 monitors. Four SSD's run off of a 4-bay enclosure on TB2 and the MOTU is also on TB2. 

This machine is small, quiet, and fast. Probably in a few years it will be time for a gen 7 but I really think it is a good deal now getting a used one.


----------



## Nate Johnson (Dec 27, 2019)

Cool, thanks Chris!


----------



## Nate Johnson (Dec 27, 2019)

Eloy said:


> I just installed this 4TB SSD inside my 12 core (and upgraded from original 6 core) 2013 Mac Pro (High Sierra)- it is good to have extra space without attaching external hard drives.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so this interesting....no problems streaming samples from the same drive that has the system os, huh? That would be amazing for my small collection of libraries, if I could eliminate an external drive from the equation!


----------



## Eloy (Dec 27, 2019)

tomorrowstops said:


> so this interesting....no problems streaming samples from the same drive that has the system os, huh? That would be amazing for my small collection of libraries, if I could eliminate an external drive from the equation!


Yes the 2013 12 core 4TB Mac Pro (I happen to have D500 GPU running 42” 4K LG display) is great for streaming your libraries. Running samples is all about the CPU and with VEP offloading the DAW = great! And when you over power the system down the line (because you keep on buying more stuff!) add a slave computer (or use your existing 13”) attached with an Ethernet cable using VEP.


----------



## OllieAxe (Dec 29, 2019)

Any thoughts about this ?





For M.2 PCIe SSD modules (Mac Pro (Late 2013) cylinder) - Amfeltec Corporation







amfeltec.com


----------



## RRBE Sound (Jan 2, 2020)

OllieAxe said:


> Any thoughts about this ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the idea! However, I have not seen one to use?


----------

